# "The Alias could not be opened..." CMB/CIFS problem connecting to Win 2000 server



## chinatrumpet (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm attempting to connect to our Windows 2000 Server machine. Up until a few days ago I my MBP would mount network drives no problem, but now it doesn't happen automatically anymore, and when I try to connect to the server (I can still see the machine) it asks for authentication, and after entering this displays the following error message:

"The Alias could not be opened, because the original item cannot be found."

Options are Delete Alias, Fix Alias and OK. If I click on fix alias it asks me where the path is to that item. When I go select the path to the network connection again, it does the same thing.

I am new to Mac and have been searching forums for days, and although I have seen similiar posts in the past (since 2004), very few have solutions and the ones that do don't work in my case.  My specs:
- MacBook Pro 15"
- OS X 10.4.10
- Connecting to Win Server 2000

If anyone can help... thanks in advance.

Richard.


----------



## chinatrumpet (Dec 3, 2007)

I just got an email about this so thought I would put up my solution... After a few days of banging my head on the mac, I caved in and decided to log into one of the PC computers on our network and lo-and-behold the network server told me something like "your password has expired, please enter a new password".

Which I did, then walked back over to my mac and logged in effortlessly and without trouble once again!

Obviously this is a networking hiccup that the macs have on MS Server 2000 networks.  I hope this post helps others who aren't wise to the quirks of switching to the macs.


----------

